# Androo's mystery of the week!



## Androo (Sep 15, 2003)

*can you guess it!?*
Every friday i will announce what the mystery was, and on that day or on the saturday, or the sunday, or on the monday, i will release a new mystery for all of you to solve 
Fun isn't it?
Yes.


----------



## Androo (Sep 15, 2003)

This week its an image:


----------



## Arden (Sep 15, 2003)

A fish!

I doubt it though...


----------



## Androo (Sep 15, 2003)

keep guessing everyone!
on friday i will say who got it right, and if no one got it rite, i will reveal the answer, and post a new mystery... like a riddle, or a pic, or guess a quote. MWAHAHAH THIS IS GOING TO BE FUN!


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 15, 2003)

a flat orange robot head.  

cool thread droo


----------



## eric halfabee (Sep 15, 2003)

Looking through a telescope at Mars when youv'e had too much... P, dope, booze, Mountain Dew.

Or Britney Spears brain.


----------



## Sogni (Sep 16, 2003)

What do we get if we win?


----------



## symphonix (Sep 16, 2003)

It's either a Goldfish, or a Vogon Destructor ship preparing to fire.


----------



## Cat (Sep 16, 2003)

A lollipop melting in the sun on a glass table.


----------



## Androo (Sep 16, 2003)

lol none of you are close, this is hilarious!
best thread ever, but keep guessing!

O and i meant to change the day that i tell you what it is to friday  Then on friday or monday i post a new mystery! mwahahhaha


----------



## UNIX X11 (Sep 16, 2003)

The new Powerbook. Uhh... I mean orage juice... or something.


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 16, 2003)

A tongue, a shoap, a piece of meat, a glove, a print/photocopy/film of something, some paint brush strokes, gel, candy, whatever 

Keep it a mystery of the week and not of this and that date


----------



## Androo (Sep 16, 2003)

ya... so u dont want me to reveal the answer on friday?
and also you guys were close when you said Something and Whatever


----------



## brianleahy (Sep 16, 2003)

It better not be something revolting, like a dried blob of some secretion...


----------



## Androo (Sep 16, 2003)

lol or blood
its not blood though.....


----------



## MikeXpop (Sep 16, 2003)

it's obviously a twinkie


----------



## Androo (Sep 16, 2003)

LOL this is awesome!
you're all so open minded.... but you cant guess it 
and you wont kno if you guessed right until friday! ahahhahahhahha! MWAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHA!!!!


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 16, 2003)

is it nothing?

it better not be!


----------



## Trip (Sep 16, 2003)

I know what it is! It's what everything in this world is: poop.


----------



## Androo (Sep 16, 2003)

lol it is always something, unless its the actual word nothing.
I wouldnt trick you like that  its just mean, and it ruins everyone's fun, and it spoils christmas for all, and all a good night.
Sweet avatar Trip


----------



## brianleahy (Sep 17, 2003)

AN infrared scan of a killer whale?

The Goodyear blimp?  On fire?   The Hindenburg?

A jellyfish?

A human liver?



Is it at least a photograph, and not, say a fingerpainting?


----------



## Trip (Sep 17, 2003)

My avatar is nice, isn't it androo.  Thanks!


----------



## Androo (Sep 17, 2003)

Here's my story which could give you more clues. I did something which made this thing go onto the piece of paper, and then it dried, and i took a pic, and it was kind of blurry. But detail isn't needed to figure it out


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 17, 2003)

i would like to thank you Androo for driving me completely insane, i have stared at this image and read your clue and i still have no idea of what this thing is , could it be an egg, or a dried up snail or a piece of pizza, i have no idea  and what is the discoloration at the top of the screen (or am i seeing things )  It is going to be hard to out do yourself next week , cant wait to see what you post


----------



## Androo (Sep 17, 2003)

hmmm another clue which also answers your question.
Its from the nearby lamp that's turned on, and shining on the piece of paper!


----------



## davez (Sep 17, 2003)

Is it the goo from a lava lamp or a reflection from the goo in a lava lamp?


----------



## Androo (Sep 17, 2003)

and ruin a nice lava lamp?!
didn't i say i put the substance onto paper!?
lol but there is a lamp involved, but only to do with the lighting, nothing else (I DONT LIE IN THESE THINGS).

Want another clue?
It has nothing to do,
with something we call glue.


----------



## Androo (Sep 17, 2003)

It is wet yet it is dry.
Parts are in the wind.


----------



## Androo (Sep 17, 2003)

The heat is Mellons Time.


----------



## edX (Sep 17, 2003)

a melted gummi bear


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 17, 2003)

a rubber chicken 

Um, a piece of candy?


----------



## Androo (Sep 17, 2003)

hehehe though my sorta riddles seem completely insane, you'll see their hidden meaning soon enough 
Its meaningful words, not just random stuff 
(how do i always manage to rhyme?)
(Here, have a lime!)


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 18, 2003)

Anyone who has a bit of time
Can come up with a small rhyme.


----------



## Androo (Sep 18, 2003)

Though i do have a bit of time,
I won't spend a dime.

Crying tears of blame,
The object is the same.

(ya that last verse is a clue ,  it will make sense when you find out what the thingy is )


----------



## Androo (Sep 18, 2003)

Liquid when / why are there colors.
__________It is heated / what is it!?


----------



## mslifkin (Sep 18, 2003)

Is it peanut butter and jelly?

Marc


----------



## Androo (Sep 18, 2003)

lol
Hinty Hinty:
Its not the color that it looks,
You should read more books (umm couldnt rhyme with anything lol).

Ketchup has color,
And light is shining,
The color is like something that you see
When whining.


----------



## Androo (Sep 18, 2003)

The answer is above,
A man of wisdom.
If man is all but blood and flesh,
The  answer to a riddle is not fresh.

Without anar  it has the cell,
For without a c,
What would cell be?

It is in the wind.


----------



## eric halfabee (Sep 18, 2003)

Is it a tear of a clown...

eric


----------



## Androo (Sep 18, 2003)

lol
>
lol
<


----------



## Androo (Sep 18, 2003)

Inside is an object that's wack,
An object spelt wack, with an eye.
THATS THE LAST HINT!


----------



## Androo (Sep 18, 2003)

OKAY!
its almost midnite, so here's the answer!
When i spoke of the blood and the color stuff, i was trying to say that this was red. I also said that it could be in other colors. I also said, though it was spaced improperly on purpose, that when it is heated it can melt.
A color that you see when whining? If you bleed, it means you hurt yourself! IT IS RED. This particular one is red, got it?
When i said about the tears, i was implying that it could be liquid!
When i said parts are in the wind, i meant the letter W!!!!! that's in the word Wind!!! 
When i said that when its heat it is mellons time, look at the word melt. What can be different colors and when it is heated it melts!?!?!?!??
I said that inside is an object that's wack, an object spelt wack with an eye!? Eye is like "I". Wack spelt with an I, is Wick. What is a wick!??!?!? IT GOES IN A CANDLE! WHAT PART OF A CANDLE CAN BE MELTED!?!??!??!
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
 WAX


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 18, 2003)

oh wax    

that was good tho, very tricky


----------



## Androo (Sep 18, 2003)

Mystery 02:
This time i will give you better hints 
I am guessing no one has seen this movie, excellent film. I can't give away the name, or else mystery 2 would be passed!
There is a bunny in this movie... there is a picture of the bunny..... it does look like a freaky bunny, but he was actually good in the movie.
If you get scared of things easily, don't look at it, okay?
Guess which movie this dude came from:


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 18, 2003)

ok


----------



## eric halfabee (Sep 19, 2003)

Donnie Darko.

A fantastic movie to boot.


eric


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

Riiight... maybe you should stick to pictures of stuff, Androo.


----------



## pds (Sep 19, 2003)

Chewbaca after he heard what the first mystery was


----------



## brianleahy (Sep 19, 2003)

Yes, Donnie Darko.  Good flick.

For an extra brain-twist, listen to the commentary track. Seems the director had some very different ideas than I about what was happening in the movie...


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 19, 2003)

> Riiight... maybe you should stick to pictures of stuff, Androo.



i second that, something that cant be searched, or at least isnt on the apple site  , creepy picture tho


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

Wasn't that guy in Holes?


----------



## Androo (Sep 19, 2003)

No, donnie darko, i got it on dvd.
One of the best, it wasn't a horror movie really, more drama and suspense... really fLicks with your head .


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 19, 2003)

Well, are you gonna put up something else, or what?


----------



## Androo (Sep 19, 2003)

Monday will come, a whole new week, a whole new mystery 
Then the total numbers of all this will be three.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 19, 2003)

im not sure if a movie that was easily accesible on the web can be called a mystery


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

I meant Jake Ghyllenhal(sp!!!! ), wasn't he in Holes?  I know the rabbit wasn't...


----------



## Androo (Sep 20, 2003)

i have no clue.. didnt see holes 
its already coming on dvd eh!?
Shia Labeoff is cool though (did i spell it right?), he's  like all cool and stuff and funny hurray!


----------



## Androo (Jan 4, 2004)

back by popular demand!

NEWEST MYSTERY:
Whats Long, Hard, and full of White?


----------



## bobw (Jan 4, 2004)

Androo

Empty your mailbox. Can't send any PM's to you.


----------



## Androo (Jan 4, 2004)

okay i emptied it

and the answer isnt anything sexual...


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 4, 2004)

A tube of toothpaste
Or of caulk.


----------



## mr. k (Jan 4, 2004)

i say a frozen bananna........


----------



## Arden (Jan 5, 2004)

Question: Who demanded the return of this thread?


----------



## UNIX X11 (Jan 11, 2004)

Umm... a snowman?


----------



## Androo (Jan 11, 2004)

its time for me to tell you the answer...
its a baby's bottle!


----------

